# Cyfac Nerve DS2 (2011) review??



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

*Cyfac Nerv DS2 (2011) review??*

I'm looking for some info regarding this bike. Any info is appreciate, like how she rides, quality of material, etc...

All I know is that it's aluminum front mated to a rear carbon triangle. Now a lot of folks think aluminum/carbon stays are an antiquated design, but apparently not the folks at Cyfac, and Cyfac is good at what they're doing and if they're still doing it then I reckon they must be doing it right..


----------



## bouge-bouge (Aug 10, 2004)

Eric from Cyfac here. Alloy still has many who love it. Unfortunately, it's been tainted by so many brands that have consigned aluminum to the bottom of their range or who've only produced low-quality, loss-leader alloy frames. However you feel about mass-produced goods, you simply cannot compare a handbuilt, artisan level alloy (or Alu-carbon in this case) frame to a mass-produced version of the same. We select the best alloy (we designed alloy tubes for Columbus in the past and were the first builder to TIG-weld aluminum so we have a lot of experience) and build the frames with the same attention and care as anything else we do. 

The NERV DS2 is dynamic, quick, responsive, and race-ready. While we have clients who regularly put in 4, 5, 6 hours rides on the NERV DS2 I don't think that's where it's most at home or where you'll most enjoy it. Go good (not too stiff) carbon or steel if that's what you want it to do. The NERV DS2 is, however, unmatched when it comes to violent accelerations, aggressive racing, and shorter, more intense rides. On custom versions we can play with the tube selections to change the comportement of the frame but it's still no on-par with what we can do with carbon where both tube sections and the carbon lay-up play into that.

Here's a custom version NERV DS2. This client is in the UK where road quality varies greatly. He's put in some great miles and finds that it's reactive where he wants and able to attenuate road chatter nicely when wheel and tire choice are also considered. 

I hope this info helps!


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Eric: thanks for your response, that is a beautiful frame. I too like my Al frame (Basso Reef) a lot and if the time ever comes to replace it, I will be looking at Cyfac. Keep up the good work.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I already have a century bike, and right now I'm looking into getting a bike that is just like you described, a bike that will be used for shorter (under 4 hrs) rides with violent burst of power.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

aclinjury said:


> Thanks for the response. I already have a century bike, and right now I'm looking into getting a bike that is just like you described, a bike that will be used for shorter (under 4 hrs) rides with violent burst of power.


I'll add my recommendation here, too. I rode a Nerv (but older double-stay design, not the new DS2) exclusively for years. It was, and still is, a great riding bike. Very reactive, but doesn't beat you up on a ride. It has that nice metallic stiffness to it but it doesn't jar on potholes like most other alu frames do. 

In fact, heck, it is THE definition of "road bicycle". 

Road bicycle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.

I had a series of email exchanges with Eric of Cyfac, and Eric has given his permission for me to post his replies here. I thought other potential Cyfac buyers might also be interested in it too.

Here I've asked Eric about the differences between the Tigre, Gothica, Absolu as I wanted to know how those compare to the Nerv DS2.

_



The TIGRE was our first foray into the full-custom carbon with our own tubes and that's more than 10 years ago. It is/was a very stiff frame and much more robust than it ultimately needed to be. In fact, the tube shapes were just a bit "over-engineered" and built unnecessarily strong for the application. The result was a frame that was extremely reliable and bullet-proof but a bit too beefy. Since then, the various iterations of the Gothica and now the Absolu have really refined the entire design and our application of carbon. The current crop of Cyfac carbon frames are much more nuanced, lighter, more comfortable yet more nimble than the TIGRE. Overall, the ABSOLU is less stiff than the TIGRE and the GOTHICA less stiff than the ABSOLU. But, it's not a change to stiffness that makes the frames sloppy or less dynamic. We've advanced some more with the tube shapes, carbon/resins/kevler and the build process so the reactivity and "explosiveness" of the frames has gotten better while the tubes themselves probably have a bit more "forgiveness" to them. We can modulate stiffness considerably based the amount of and orientation of carbon at the key tube intersections but we really put the premium on ride quality and an appropriate amount of stiffness and don't put that as the be-all-end-all that so many companies now claim. As you elude to, stiffness is a relative thing and most of today's mass-produced frames are just too stiff for the ordinary rider, break all too easily (because they are so stiff) and don't provide any ability to nuance that ride for the specific client.

The NERV DS2 gives us a platform that is less stiff than the TIGRE in it's regular configuration. We can make it stiffer if we choose different tube profiles for the top and downtubes on a custom set-up but our regular build favors a better ride quality. The DS2 addition helps smooth out the road because it's the next evolution over the first "Double Stay" (which is the same carbon rear as the TIGRE). It's really quite a bit more comfortable. At your weight and fitness level, i think you'd enjoy the benefits of the NERV DS2. You'd find it very quick, dynamic, reactive and everything you'd want in a fast bike. My only caveat personally is that it is not a comfortable a ride when compared to the Gothica and Absolu. It's not a bone-rattler but our carbon frames add something different given the use of IM carbon (we don't use that crazy-stiff High Modulus, very brittle carbon) and Kevlar which further attenuates vibrations in a manner different from what carbon does. If you are riding on nicer roads then this difference is not as dramatic. At longer rides, you would notice the difference more.

Click to expand...

_Here I've asked for Eric opinion's about the Nerv DS2 in relation to my playground (Santa Monica, Malibu, and all the mountain areas in Socal)



> _I think the NERV DS2 would be great for your area and riding! I know the Santa Monica/Malibu/canyon area ok as I've ridden there on numerous occasions with my brother who lives in Westwood. And, we have two dealers (Bike Effect in Santa Monica) and a new dealer (Bicycle John's in Agoura Hills) who know the roads very well. It's great to hear that our line is getting more known. There's still work to do on that front, of course, but we have a great product line, unique competencies, and have very happy clients out there already. All of that helps._


Since then, I've had a chance to ride the Absolu from a buddy. I'd say the ride quality is a little harsher (perhas because it's stiffer? but I can't tell to be honest) than my Serotta Ottrott (the Ottrott titanium/carbon and is really a supple bike, just the way I like it), but the Abosolu is definitely more compliant than a Tarmac SL3 (of another friend). In all 3 bikes, I can't say that I can feel any flex from any of the bikes under most conditions, and this makes sense since I'm only 130 lbs. But I said most conditions because when I'm in the 53 ring and standing up and pounding all out for a 30 second heart attack, I would have to say the Tarmac takes 1st, then Absolu, then Ottrott, but these are very close 1st, 2nd, and 3rd, and I would never ever trade the Ottrott or Absolu for the Tarmac for that 30 second sprint.

I guess now it's time for me to find and test ride a Nerv DS2 if at all possible. My intented use, if purchased, of the Nerv DS2 would something like a quick 30-40 mile ride and "carve the canyons" kinda thing. And I' guess I'm just a bikewhorr for boutique makes! (Casati, Serotta, and looking to add a Cyfac)

And thank you Eric for your emails.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

aclinjury said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> I had a series of email exchanges with Eric of Cyfac, and Eric has given his permission for me to post his replies here. I thought other potential Cyfac buyers might also be interested in it too.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I pretty much agree with Eric's comparisons. I've owned a Nerv (DS1), a Nerv Carbon, a Gothica, and a Zona. The Nerv Carbon is like the Tigre but with alu lugs, and it is really really stiff. Not my favorite bike, to be honest. The handling is nice and it is very efficient when sprinting or climbing, but quite harsh on anything with potholes and chip seal in them. 

The Gothica is very nice and supple, feel a bit softer when sprinting, but unlike many "comfort-oriented" frames, the rear end is tight in terms of steering. I've test ridden a few Ti frames that are nice and supple, but have whippy rear end when sprinting and cornering. The Gothica doesn't suffer this issue. 

Between the Gothica and the Nerv DS1 the handling is pretty much identical, at least I can't tell the difference. 

I don't have an Absolu (yet ... hahahaha!) so I can't compare.


----------



## bouge-bouge (Aug 10, 2004)

Happy to help with any questions you may have!
If standard geometry fits you then you still have the huge range of color options available to get something truly special via the Cyfac Custom - Bicycle Frame Custom Coloring System site!


----------

